# Move out sale!



## abhi.shrivas (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the following items to be taken before I move out of hong kong.
Many have been barely used, and are relatively new.

Find the details on: sites[dot]google[dot]com[/]site[/]moveoutsalehunghom

contact me @ 6097-1969 (whatsapp/message/call). My name is Abhi.
Thanks!


----------

